
Android dominates smartphone market AND ShopSavvy - shawndumas
http://shopsavvy.mobi/2011/04/02/android-dominates-smartphone-market-and-shopsavvy/
======
ZeroGravitas
I wonder what kind of permissions Shop Savvy has. If users don't
download/install apps at all, then obviously they can't buy them and some
people have blamed the scary permissions pop-up for this. But if this (and
other) free apps are being installed then it must be something about the
actual purchase that is the blocker.

